# Zolton is gone.



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Our 4 1/2 year old male Zolton very unexpectantly passed recently. 
We are devastated as he was way to young.to be gone.


We still have our adopted female who is still looking for her buddy.

We are actively looking for a new pup (not wirehair) and would like to get one sooner than later. Open on male/female. Would like one that would be around 55 lbs or less. Up to a year old.

Will live in Michigan but will travel for the right one.
We are not hunters. My wife walks/runs them daily. It would be extremely well taken care of..
We know what we are getting into already

Thank you if you can provide any leads

[email protected]


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for the passing of your boy. That is very young.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

What happend? I'm sorry for your loss....im  

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Heartbreaking. Very sorry to hear that.
Breeders often have a pup which they did not place first hand or got returned, so my first point of contact would be my breeder. Even if they don`t have any dog available, they usually have network.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Zolton's passing. 

I'm not as familiar with Vizsla lines, but I met Cathy Gallagher of Sienna Pointe Vizslas in Illinois a couple years back at a training event. She's recently been getting into Wirehaired Vizslas, hence my having met her, but has been involved with Vizslas for over 20 years. I found her to be a very warm person and her dogs have health clearances and multiple titles. Looks like she'll have a few litters this year; perhaps one would be right for you.


----------



## ledamama (Apr 4, 2014)

I am so sorry about your pup's passing, way too young. I hope, you and your new pup will find each other at the right time.
Cathy Gallagher is the breeder of one of my Vizslas and she is a truly amazing Vizsla breeder. I would highly recommend her as well. However, with Covid-19 on the ground, the breeders are overwhelmed with the inquires. Most of them have waiting lists into 2021. This is Cathy's recent post about the topic:

"Thank you for your interest! Vizslas are wonderful dogs and lovely family members!!! During this time of great interest in the Breed and Covid19, MOST lists for puppies from reputable breeders are so full that Breeders are looking at Fall of 2021 for availability. Breeders typically do not have any puppies at this time and have lists of 20-30 families for 2021 planned breedings and available puppies. Breeders are happy to talk "Vizsla", answer your questions, and often have online puppy questionnaires on their Club or personal websites. The link below is a good list of people you can reach out to about possible breedings:
https://www.vcaweb.org/breed/breed_referral.shtml 
This site is also terrific and only lists those that do health testing:
https://vizslaregistry.com/VizslaBreederRegistryHomePage.ht… 
It is very important to look for breeders that do comprehensive health testing (hips, thyroid and eyes) and also are very conscientious about temperament, providing puppies with great experiences, and coaching for owners for the life of the dog."

I would also reach out to your local Vizsla club for recommendations for breeders or rescue:




__





Rescue – Vizsla Club of Michigan






vizslaclubofmichigan.org




Best of luck!


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

InTheNet said:


> Our 4 1/2 year old male Zolton very unexpectantly passed recently.
> We are devastated as he was way to young.to be gone.
> 
> 
> ...


A big hug to you guys......
Vizslas are not readily available for adoption but.......rehome ones are sometime available...My last two have come from Puppy Find adds. What I did was choose the "sort by date of birth" and then looked at the last pages. I drove 2000miles for the Girl (she was 6 months old) and 4000 for the Boy (he was 1 year old). Both had behavior problems (not too bad) which I corrected. We have been a very happy family for three years now.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks to all. 
Our current female was a rehome at 10 months old. Supposedly resource guarding.

She has been perfect! it is amazing what a 10 mile run does to keep them happy. The previous owners were not well informed on the requirements of a V.

The search continues.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

InTheNet said:


> Thanks to all.
> Our current female was a rehome at 10 months old. Supposedly resource guarding.
> 
> She has been perfect! it is amazing what a 10 mile run does to keep them happy. The previous owners were not well informed on the requirements of a V.
> ...


If you like running....get a longboard with a drop deck and let the good times roll! Best thing I've done....i can now keep up with my Kody and just roll sometimes! Wish I would thought of it sooner!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

